# Tramp stamps



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

It's still Tuesday!!









Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

As I get older my vision, attitude, and/or imagination is changing.

Most tattoos on ladies legs and ankles are starting to look like dirt or grease stains.


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*favorite*

my favorite movie quote about tramp-stamps is when the guy refers to them as "Docking Targets"


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Getting her/his name on you is stupid.

Getting it done there is perfection.

Time to break up!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The cute little butterflies @ 17 will look like an octopus crawling down her arse @ 60.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My opinion,which aint worth squat,is a small tat like the one in the picture is ok and I think is real pretty in a good place.I think earrings are beautiful too,until they start going all the way around the ears,in the nose,lips,eyelids and brows.I even think a little diamond stud in the nose of a well tanned young lady looks great,but I still get the urge to pick my nose when I see'um.Moderation


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, several years back, my boys rode motocross. My wife then, said one day "oh, I want to get the Fox racing logo on my lower back". I'm sure y'all know that it's a fox head. Anyway, I looked at her and said yep, fox today but a basset hound in 30 years, lol. She is now my X wife. God is good! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I had a much younger classmate at UH that had a HUGE stamp. Approx 10" tall and covered all of her back at least 16" across. Very complex, you could not just glance at it and see what it was. One day she stood up before I did as we were leaving class and she saw me looking at it. She actually got upset that I was looking at it and claimed its sentimental to her and she did not like folks looking at it.

I said "Brittney, its on your lower back how in the world do you look at it". She replied in a mirror, that is why its confusing to you...

I guess it makes sense, needless to say she was not the highest ranked member of our class...

John


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Tatoos are dumb. *There, I said it*.......(but I did stop short of saying " stupid")


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


Looks like that can of biscuits is bad.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

gom1 said:


> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


In this case wouldn't mind being the tattoo artist.


----------



## CAMDEX (Jul 29, 2013)

essayons75 said:


> As I get older my vision, attitude, and/or imagination is changing.
> 
> *Most tattoos on ladies legs and ankles are starting to look like dirt or grease stains.*


Funny, I said the exact same thing to my wife last weekend.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Never had one never wanted one. To each their own


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't care for them, but some are worse than others.
Years back, yes _years_ lol, I went to a gym regularly. Of course most employees there had decent bodies. Due to my age and that the girls were much younger, I didn't come onto them at all but admit they were nice to look at. After several months of normal shirts on one girl, she wore a low cut one day. She had the Harley logo with wings as a big tattoo on her chest. :frown:What a disappointment.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Bobby said:


> Never had one never wanted one. To each their own


Lmao

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2060714&highlight=tattoo+remover


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

FishermanSteve said:


> my favorite movie quote about tramp-stamps is when the guy refers to them as "Docking Targets"


tell my girlfriend we need to go target practice often


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


This is an attack on two trademarks and the Battle Flag. EEEWWWWWW just don't quite get it done. Nasty!!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Tatoos are dumb. *There, I said it*.......(but I did stop short of saying " stupid")


Ease up there TM, I've had more compliments on my rebel flag Browning Buck Mark that I ever anticipated. The next one will have something to do with Gadsden, 2A, CATI, LOD and likely include an eagle. Now, that eagle may look like a Condor in 20 years, but you think I'll care about that? Nah... Where's my Beer assistant!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My son refered to a tramp stamp as a POT.

I had to ask him what that stood for 

TH


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Looking back, I probably shouldn't have asked the ex to tattoo a picture of her hot sister on her back.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Ive never cared for tatoos at all. Now if a guy was in the navy or marine corp I can see him a having one, otherwise, no way.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Secretary had "Kevin" in giant letters tattood across her back.

Her husband's name was Paul.

I told Paul "Man I wouldn't be able to look at that all the time....I would have to change my name to Kevin."


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I get a kick out of threads like this.

So much judgement and bias...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

gom1 said:


> Target Practice anyone???


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

sgrem said:


> Secretary had "Kevin" in giant letters tattood across her back.
> 
> Her husband's name was Paul.
> 
> I told Paul "Man I wouldn't be able to look at that all the time....I would have to change my name to Kevin."


Could be worse,lol









Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I love me some tramp....just don't bring em home!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Never had one never wanted one. To each their own


Thank God !!!!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The cute little butterflies @ 17 will look like an octopus crawling down her arse @ 60.


@ 18 it's a thing of beauty @ 60 it's irrellevant


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Secretary had "Kevin" in giant letters tattood across her back.
> 
> Her husband's name was Paul.
> 
> I told Paul "Man I wouldn't be able to look at that all the time....I would have to change my name to Kevin."


You and your secretary must have a really good relationship.

And her husband a great sense of humor.

:spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

98aggie77566 said:


> You and your secretary must have a really good relationship.
> 
> And her husband a great sense of humor.
> 
> :spineyes::spineyes:


Maybe sgrem's real name is Kevin....


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

We have a resident 2cooler with a tramp stamp according to *him.*


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> This is an attack on two trademarks and the Battle Flag. EEEWWWWWW just don't quite get it done. Nasty!!


Browning should sue her pants off ... No, never mind.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mad Mike said:


> We have a resident 2cooler with a tramp stamp according to *him.*


OKAY...I'll prove it...


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Winner


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> OKAY...I'll prove it...


Please tell me that poor sob lost a bet. LoL


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a guy that works for us that has a tramp stamp. He won a contest with Can-am by getting the most likes. He said he would get a Tramp stamp if he won. Well, He won. He won a 25k SideXSide. I think he is allowed to get it removed after a year or something like that. He now has Can-Am tattooed across his lower back.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

My wife has a tattoo design she wants done, and lower back was on the list of potential body locations. I told her if she is going to get a lower back tatoo its going to be a ski ball target


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

DSL_PWR said:


> I get a kick out of threads like this.
> 
> So much judgement and bias...


yea because who would judge someone as perhaps being slightly less than intelligent when they have a massive tattoo ON THEIR BACK that is "sentimental" to them and "to remind them of something" and yet in spite of the fact that is is MARKED ON THEM and they walk around with it they "don't like others looking at it"

who can NOT judge someone like that

or all those people that go out and get tattoos after some "life changing event" (usually in a bad way)......because yea you will really get over that event by marking something on your body that you get to walk around and stare at all day every day

and does anyone really want to breed with some female so that your offspring can feed from a breast that has a skull with snakes coming out of the eye staring at them or a dragon or sword with fire or some motorcycle logo......yea your kid is going to be normal

or the always classy name of the person that you were married to.....three marriages ago.....yea I mean who on earth would look at that person and think they can be trusted to make reasoned and rational long term decisions

and that is not even getting to the tats on the neck and face.....almost always on the person that is "hard" and looks at you "hard" when you actually have the "gall" to look at the stupidity they marked their body with for ALL TO SEE......because "hey maing wha u lookin at dawg yo u wan sum dis"

no actually I do not "want any of that"...on planet earth.....I wish that would spontaneously combust in an area where nothing important would catch fire

then we get to those with the "not all people with tats are like that" or the people where every tat "has meaning"......but of course everything in their life seems to be such drama that it has such meaning that they have to rush out and get it marked up on their body......but no you can't look at them as overly dramatic or as someone that every event is going to be life changing and globally important no matter how irrelevant it is

and those with the "not all are like that"......yea, but many are and you made a choice to join in with that group.......and tats are such a "trend" these days that congrats on jumping into the followers clique for those that are under 40......and then trying to distance yourself from the circus geeks running around with ridiculous tats that reflect on their massive abilities to make poor decisions repeatedly

it is like a guy that is on youtube says when he talks about a particular demographics of people (and he is a member of that demographic).....when ever anyone says "not all are like that" his answer is that he fully understands why others outside that demographic have just chosen to avoid dealing with that demographic because it is like how he views snakes....not all snakes will bite you and kill you, but a lot will and even the ones that might not kill you will still bite you and he is not into snakes anyway so why not just avoid snakes especially since he is not into snakes

and he feels the same way about the demographic he is a part of.....he says it is hard enough for him to figure out the ones that will not cheat him, rob him, steal from him, scam him or worse and he is one of that group so how is anyone else going to figure it out and why should they

the only difference there is you CHOOSE to toss yourself in with the tat crowd some of the others in that demographic have no choice


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I like neck tats, chest tats, hand/finger tats-it makes hiring decisions a lot easier.


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Why don't I have tatoos?*

did you ever see a bumper sticker on a ferrari?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

You got something against my tattoos?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> OKAY...I'll prove it...


Are those supposed to be top hats or push pins?

Either way...that friggin Rocks! sad3sm


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Jamaica Cove said:


> I like neck tats, chest tats, hand/finger tats-it makes hiring decisions a lot easier.


The company my wife works for will not hire anyone with visible tatoos.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

See my avatar. It's on my right shoulder. I was 47 when I got it, executive, successful...

It's my body, and I love my state. If that's the worst thing I've done in life, then I guess I'm doing ok.

TexasVines, I read a post recently:

Dear people who type in all lower case:

We are the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse, and helping your uncle jack off a horse.

Sincerely,

Capital Letters


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

peckerwood said:


> My opinion,which aint worth squat,is a small tat like the one in the picture is ok and I think is real pretty in a good place.I think earrings are beautiful too,until they start going all the way around the ears,in the nose,lips,eyelids and brows.I even think a little diamond stud in the nose of a well tanned young lady looks great,but I still get the urge to pick my nose when I see'um.Moderation


Guy almost lost his eye when his girlfriend sneezed and it blew out


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> I get a kick out of threads like this.
> 
> So much judgement and bias...


No one was making fun of your tramp stamp


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

I saw one last week at gas station on hwy 6 between Alvin and manvel it read "Property of Banditos" in 1" block letters

I didn't have the ballz to take a pick, don't think the 2 guys she was with would have liked that


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

To each her/his own.....That YAG laser at my wife's office stays busy.

Just a thought...make sure the the tattoo artist knows Chinese Characters meaning when translating.....


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> yea because who would judge someone as perhaps being slightly less than intelligent when they have a massive tattoo ON THEIR BACK that is "sentimental" to them and "to remind them of something" and yet in spite of the fact that is is MARKED ON THEM and they walk around with it they "don't like others looking at it"
> 
> who can NOT judge someone like that
> 
> ...


You never read Reader's Digest did you?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

RLwhaler said:


> To each her/his own.....That YAG laser at my wife's office stays busy.
> 
> Just a thought...make sure the the tattoo artist knows Chinese Characters meaning when translating.....


Yep, the tattoo removal biz is going to be next booming industry


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

RLwhaler said:


> Just a thought...make sure the the tattoo artist knows Chinese Characters meaning when translating.....


æ‚ç¢Ž or "Chop Suey" tat looks good on you biceps.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Yep, the tattoo removal biz is going to be next booming industry


Yes sir...you are absolutely correct..purposely bought for skin resurfacing..Tattoo removal took over.



TranTheMan said:


> æ‚ç¢Ž or "Chop Suey" tat looks good on you biceps.


Exactly Tran!! You can't imagine what comes through.....

" Mi- xa-xiu" was one I won't forget....It looks cool though. You should've seen his face expression when my wife told him what it really means .


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

TranTheMan said:


> æ‚ç¢Ž or "Chop Suey" tat looks good on you biceps.


I have it on good authority, Tran..that you are putting us on...
Reliable sources tell me that what you wrote translates as... 
"Can I grab your ***** ??"

(guess who translated it for me....he calls it a 'trump stamp').....


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/turlingtons-lower-back-tattoo-remover/n11881


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

RLwhaler said:


> To each her/his own.....That YAG laser at my wife's office stays busy.





GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Yep, the tattoo removal biz is going to be next booming industry





RLwhaler said:


> Yes sir...you are absolutely correct..purposely bought for skin resurfacing..Tattoo removal took over.


I don't have the equipment or the ability to use it, but I bet the above would be a money making business.
Sometimes no matter how sincere you are or how much you think things through, life throws a curve.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

As stated above, visible tattoos does make the hiring process much easier.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

cman said:


> You never read Reader's Digest did you?


In case you haven't noticed, he's an "expert" on everything & must write a thesis to prove his knowledge. hwell:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Lower Crack Tatoo Artist*

I think he is wearing a gas mask...


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Whenever I see a pretty girl, like she appears to be, with tattoos, I think to myself, "what a waste."

That pic could have been it's own thread. Something like, "Fill in the blank." Guess what the tattoo is.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Gnfishin said:


> did you ever see a bumper sticker on a ferrari?


Winner!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/turlingtons-lower-back-tattoo-remover/n11881


I couldn't get that first link to work, but this is what I was trying to post.




 Check it out if you need a laugh.


----------



## d50h (Dec 2, 2005)

the tattoo on her butts gonna be embarrassing
the little butterfly's gonna look like a pterodactyl


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

Who was that 2cooler a month or two ago that posted up his new tats then got called out for another recent post where he was in some financial trouble or something along those lines? Priorities!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

fishingtwo said:


> I think he is wearing a gas mask...


Wonder how many Tips she ...I mean he gets?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

fishingtwo said:


> I think he is wearing a gas mask...


That's a divers mask!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

fishingtwo said:


> I think he is wearing a gas mask...


He may not be doing a tat. He's probably sewing up her worn out sphincter. I bet she's had a few miles of dong run through it. Lol


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Mad Mike said:


> The company my wife works for will not hire anyone with visible tatoos.


Define visible. 
Where I work, we are not allowed to wear jewelry. Many of the guys here, I have noticed, have tattoos around their ring finger. This usually accompanies a matching tattoo on their wife's ring finger. I have thought about doing the same, therefore it would be on my hand. Now if I wear my wedding band, you will not see it. If I don't you will. Would this keep me from getting a job at said company? I don't look at all tattoos as bad things. Some can be sentimental, others can be religious.


----------



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

Great posts from the majority of y'all especially Texas Vines. 

What I think is the the worst when it comes to tats are people with tattoos on their faces and neck , these must not want to belong in a normal society. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Speaking of tattoos.... I was once at a strip club in Denver a couple years ago and noticed one of the dancers on stage had a tattoo in her pubic region so I got closer to see what it said. It read "MONEY MAKES ME CUM", I laughed out loud and asked what the heck, she replied "What else would you expect a whore to have tattooed on her cat.

I was left speechless at her reply!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMFAO,
Ya Think?


nomaspigtails said:


> He may not be doing a tat. He's probably sewing up her worn out sphincter. I bet she's had a few miles of dong run through it. Lol


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

TexasVines said:


> yea because who would judge someone as perhaps being slightly less than intelligent when they have a massive tattoo ON THEIR BACK that is "sentimental" to them and "to remind them of something" and yet in spite of the fact that is is MARKED ON THEM and they walk around with it they "don't like others looking at it"
> 
> who can NOT judge someone like that
> 
> ...


#bothered..

Matthew 7:1


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Rods&Cones said:


> Great posts from the majority of y'all especially Texas Vines.
> 
> What I think is the the worst when it comes to tats are people with tattoos on their faces and neck , these must not want to belong in a normal society.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could care less what other people do to they're bodies I don't have any tattoos and never will.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Good thing I don't have any tattoo's:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Tennif Shoe said:


> Define visible.
> Where I work, we are not allowed to wear jewelry. Many of the guys here, I have noticed, have tattoos around their ring finger. This usually accompanies a matching tattoo on their wife's ring finger. I have thought about doing the same, therefore it would be on my hand.* Now if I wear my wedding band, you will not see it. If I don't you will. *Would this keep me from getting a job at said company? I don't look at all tattoos as bad things. Some can be sentimental, others can be religious.


A little off subject....but WHY would you take your wedding ring off in the first place...(Hmmm?????...LOL).. Mine has never been off for the last 65 years...and considering my 'increase in size' over the years...it would probably have to be CUT off now..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> A little off subject....but WHY would you take your wedding ring off in the first place...(Hmmm?????...LOL).. Mine has never been off for the last 65 years...and considering my 'increase in size' over the years...it would probably have to be CUT off now..


Many jobs require no rings or jewelry.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> A little off subject....but WHY would you take your wedding ring off in the first place...(Hmmm?????...LOL).. Mine has never been off for the last 65 years...and considering my 'increase in size' over the years...it would probably have to be CUT off now..


Company policy is why I take mine off. It's a potential hazard.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

boom! said:


> Many jobs require no rings or jewelry.





blaze 'em said:


> Company policy is why I take mine off. It's a potential hazard.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thanks...makes sense...
Would be a LOT more 'potential hazard' if I took mine off....and the Bride noticed it....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

At my age, more of the people I know are paying big bucks to have their tattoos laser removed than are getting them. Ah, the folly of youth.

It's just my personal opinion, but I find tattoos to be tacky.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Thanks...makes sense...
> Would be a LOT more 'potential hazard' if I took mine off....and the Bride noticed it....


And that is why they tattoo a ring where the ring is supposed to go. Those women like to brand their stuff.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Thanks...makes sense...
> Would be a LOT more 'potential hazard' if I took mine off....and the Bride noticed it....


Once you see a degloving or loss of finger due to a ring, you will never question again why they ask you to remove jewelry. I've seen 2 de-glovings and a finger lost with rings in the military (medic). A 5-ton tailgate weights a lot. When it falls and catches a wedding band on the way down, something has to give.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Once you see a degloving or loss of finger due to a ring, you will never question again why they ask you to remove jewelry. I've seen 2 de-glovings and a finger lost with rings in the military (medic). A 5-ton tailgate weights a lot. When it falls and catches a wedding band on the way down, something has to give.


I bet a few fingers have been lost in this,lol

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

trodery said:


> Speaking of tattoos.... I was once at a strip club in Denver a couple years ago and noticed one of the dancers on stage had a tattoo in her pubic region so I got closer to see what it said. It read "MONEY MAKES ME CUM", I laughed out loud and asked what the heck, she replied "What else would you expect a whore to have tattooed on her cat.
> 
> I was left speechless at her reply!


How much did you throw down before you left?


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

One of the worst finger injuries I ever had was throwing a bale hay off the truck wearing a ring. Ring got caught in the wire and about yanked my finger off.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Milkjug said:


> Who was that 2cooler a month or two ago that posted up his new tats then got called out for another recent post where he was in some financial trouble or something along those lines? Priorities!


solodaddyo

or something like that


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Tennif Shoe said:


> Define visible.
> Where I work, we are not allowed to wear jewelry. Many of the guys here, I have noticed, have tattoos around their ring finger. This usually accompanies a matching tattoo on their wife's ring finger. I have thought about doing the same, therefore it would be on my hand. Now if I wear my wedding band, you will not see it. If I don't you will. Would this keep me from getting a job at said company? I don't look at all tattoos as bad things. Some can be sentimental, others can be religious.


Visible - arms, legs, neck, face. Tatooed wedding ring would most likely be okay according to her.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

gom1 said:


> I bet a few fingers have been lost in this,lol
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


More than just a few.....:work::work::work::work::work:


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> More than just a few.....:work::work::work::work::work:


Probably fell off after getting gangrene from some nasty disease.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Once you see a degloving or loss of finger due to a ring, you will never question again why they ask you to remove jewelry. I've seen 2 de-glovings and a finger lost with rings in the military (medic). A 5-ton tailgate weights a lot. When it falls and catches a wedding band on the way down, something has to give.


Anyone who serves gets a tattoo green light in my book.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

cman said:


> Anyone who serves gets a tattoo green light in my book.


Anyone who lives in America gets a green light in mine. I don't give a **** what other people do as long as it doesn't effect me or my family. If someone wants to punch holes in their body and get a Pee-Wee Herman tattoo; rock on.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

I don't care for tats that can be seen all the time but I have to admit, I have a tat in a very private area most will never see. It says BBBTN. At least that what is says most of the time.

Sometimes it says "*B*ubbas *B*illiards & *B*arBQ *N*acogdoches *T*exas."


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I've got one that says Welcome Aboard on my schlong. You got a problem with that?


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bull Red said:


> I've got one that says Welcome Aboard on my schlong. You got a problem with that?


Was at a tattoo shop late one night getting one of my 15 tatts and saw a guy get the confederate flag on his crank,then proceeded to get his taint pierced!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Majek11 said:


> Was at a tattoo shop late one night getting one of my 15 tatts and saw a guy get the confederate flag on his crank,then proceeded to get his taint pierced!


ummm, what? Why on earth?

I did 8 years in the Navy and still don't have a tat. I always wanted to do it, but can't pull the trigger.

One day I guess I will.


----------



## 2GemsRanch (Jun 27, 2015)

gom1 said:


> I bet a few fingers have been lost in this,lol
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


Good thing she had the decency to wear her shoes. Otherwise it might stink down there


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

cman said:


> Anyone who serves gets a tattoo green light in my book.


Amen to this!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

cman said:


> Anyone who serves gets a tattoo green light in my book.





DIHLON said:


> Anyone who lives in America gets a green light in mine. I don't give a **** what other people do as long as it doesn't effect me or my family. If someone wants to punch holes in their body and get a Pee-Wee Herman tattoo; rock on.


I agree. Do what you want. I have Zero tattoos, have nothing against the though. I sometimes get to where I am wanting to get one done then decide to spend my money elsewhere. I do think some well placed tattoo's on a woman can be sexy as hell. Who cares what you look like at 70 anyways.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

2GemsRanch said:


> Good thing she had the decency to wear her shoes. Otherwise it might stink down there


Lol. Now that's funny.


----------

